
Retail collapses, unemployment in the US and Canada hits all-time low - arabadzhiev
https://medium.com/@arabadzhiev1/retail-collapses-unemployment-in-the-us-and-canada-hits-all-time-low-b76cb148e182
======
tostitos1979
I don't know if this is a Canada thing or not. I too am worried that we
(Canada) seem to have declared a war on self-employed people (latest tax plan
defn doesn't make it any easier) and at the same time, some big names in
retail have gone away (Sears, Target, a whole bunch of others). Where are all
these unemployed people going into?

~~~
Finnucane
Obviously, “Uber Driver, AirBnB Host, Social Media Manager, Social Influencer,
Data Scientist, Insights Manager and etc.”

Which are all good paying, secure jobs with good benefits, so that’s all
right, then.

~~~
nickthemagicman
What's a social influencer?

~~~
arabadzhiev
I would say, mostly content producers and creators that have build up a
significant audience. YouTube and Instagram could be considered the main
platforms for influencers, but again those were occupations that did not
exisit at all 10 years ago.

